# Ebay-Kleinanzeigen Betrug vermutet. Was kann ich machen?



## jadubbs (9. Juli 2022)

Ich habe den Eindruck, bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen einem Betrüger entdeckt zu haben.
Sehen andere das auch so? Was kann man da machen?
Vermute ich da Gespenster? Ärgerlich finde ich, wenn das wirklich Diebesgut ist und da nichts passiert?!

So war der Verlauf

"""
Angebot: Grand Canyon AL SLX 7.0 1000 VB
Verkaufe mein Canyon aus 2018. Wenig gefahren, keine Trails etc. nur Asphalt und Waldwege.
Die letzten 1,5 Jahre nicht benutzt. Erste Bereifung, erste Bremsen, erster Kettensatz. Wegen Umstieg auf E Bike. Verkauf ohne Garantie. Abgebildetes Zubehör ist dabei. Keine letzten Preis Anrufe. Preis ist VB. aber nicht unendlich. Neupreis 1500.-€ ohne Zub.
"""
Bei dem Bike bin ich Expert und es handelte sich um ein SLX 8.0 aus 2018 und nicht um ein 7.0.
Ein 7.0 gab es zwar, aber nicht als SLX. Das abgebildete Bike war klar ein 8.0
Kann ja sein, dass der Verkäufer das falsch im Gedächtnis hatte, vermutete ich.

Ich, Mi. 6.7.2022
Hallo,
für 900,- würde ich das Rad am kommenden Wochenende abholen.

Er, Do. 7.7. 6:54
Hallo Herr Y, wann würden Sie vorbeikommen? Ich würde das Rad erst mal reservieren.

Ich, 7.7. 16:22
Hallo Herr Y,
am Sonntag würde es bei mir gut passen. Ginge Sonntag 9.oo Uhr?
Das Rad ist technisch voll in Ordnung? Das ist doch eine 2x11 Schaltung?

Er, 7.7. 17:57
Hallo Herr X, Sonntag 9 00 Uhr ist kein Problem. 
Ja technisch in Ordnung. Ja ist hinten ein 11er Paket und vorne zwei. 
Es ist alles noch alles Erstausstattung, auch Reifen, Kette, Bremsbeläge. 
Soll ich reservieren?

Ich, 7.7. 19:37
Hallo,
ja bitte reservieren. Ich komme am Sonntag 9.oo Uhr vorbei. Wie ist Ihre Adresse.
900,- in bar habe ich dann dabei.

Haben Sie von dem Rad die Rechnung oder können Sie mir die Rahmennummer geben.
Ich will sicher sein, dass ich da nicht ein geklautes Rad kaufe.
Ich bin da vorsichtig, weil mir ein ähnliches selbst geklaut wurde.

Er, 19:57
Sorry aber ich habe gerade im Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der das Rad gekauft hat.


----------



## cjbffm (9. Juli 2022)

Ja und? 

Hinter jedem Baum sitzt ein Dieb oder ein Betrüger? 

Oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (9. Juli 2022)

Mir erschließt sich auch nicht warum da jetzt irgendwas verdächtiges dran sein soll?!


----------



## seto2 (9. Juli 2022)

Mir kommt es so vor, dass der TE das Schnäppchen gerne gemacht hätte und ärgert sich etwas darüber, dass er es nicht bekommen hat. 
Der Ärger löst wohl soetwas wie Nachtreten aus. 

Erfreu dich an deinem Rad und fahr eine Runde. 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------



## AlterFinne (9. Juli 2022)

Ich vermute nur die zeitliche Abfolge (knapp 2 Stunden zwischen ja und nein) macht den TE stutzig. Das kann aber auch einfach echt und muss nicht gleich ein Betrug sein.


----------



## jadubbs (9. Juli 2022)

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.
Das geht in die Richtung, dass ich da selbst zuviel rein interpretiere - kann sein.

Was mich da einen möglichen Betrug vermuten ließ ist, dass der potentielle Verkäufer erst mir das Rad reservieren will (2x). Ich frage nach Rechnung oder Rahmennummer.
Er hat das Rad innerhalb von 2h verkauft hat.


----------



## norman68 (9. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> ...
> Er hat das Rad innerhalb von 2h verkauft hat.


Ist mir so ähnlich auch schon passiert. Hatte vor einiger Zeit ein Specialized Tarmac fast 12 Monate in den Kleinanzeigen stehen bis da mal einer darauf reagiert hat.
Kaufinteressent hat dann auch erst mal Preis gedrückt und wir haben hin und her geschrieben. Wir waren uns dann auch so weit einig. Doch kam da einen Bekannte bei mir vorbei die ein Rennrad in der Größe möglichst schnell brauchte weil ihr altes durch eine Unfall zu Bruch gegangen ist und der gebuchte Urlaub schon anstand. Da hab ich dann das Rad lieber ihr, die ich ja gut kenne, gegeben und so den Urlaub gerettet als einen Wildfremden in den Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Juli 2022)

Bei nem guten Preis kann das schon sein. Wenn es jemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis ist, hat man weniger Arbeit.


----------



## enoc (9. Juli 2022)

Könntest gucken ob die Anzeige online bleibt, ähnlich neu eingestellt wird, auf Facebook oder anderen Portalen in entsprchenden Gruppen wieder verkauft wird etc. Wenn nicht,  wirds wohl einfach so sein wie die Person sagt.


----------



## Deleted 562659 (9. Juli 2022)

michar schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich auch nicht warum da jetzt irgendwas verdächtiges dran sein soll?!


Wenn 20 Minuten, nachdem ich nach dem Eigentümernachweis gefragt habe, das Rad plötzlich von einem Bekannten gekauft wurde.... naja, ich würde auch stutzig werden.


jadubbs schrieb:


> Vermute ich da Gespenster?


Da das Rad "verkauft" ist, wird die Anzeige sicher gelöscht worden sein. Schau mal ob es in 2 Wochen wieder auftaucht. Wenn ja, hast du deine Antwort.


cjbffm schrieb:


> Hinter jedem Baum sitzt ein Dieb oder ein Betrüger?


Wenn man sich die Zahlen der Fahrraddiebstähle anschaut, zumindest hinter jedem zweiten.


----------



## norman68 (9. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Haben Sie von dem Rad die Rechnung oder können Sie mir die Rahmennummer geben.
> Ich will sicher sein, dass ich da nicht ein geklautes Rad kaufe.
> I...


Eine Fake Rechnung ist am Rechner in ein paar Minuten selber erstellt. Genau so eine Rahmennummer. Oder weist du wie bei jedem Hersteller die Rahmennummer aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (9. Juli 2022)

Nun, ich finde es zumindest auch höchst verdächtig, wenn auf der einen Seite alles klar scheint & dann, wenn man nach Rh-Nr. & Rechnung fragt, dann plötzlich das Bike nicht mehr zu kaufen ist - Rahmen-Nummern kann ich ja beim Hersteller prüfen lassen oder bei er Polizei.  Es kann natürlich sein, dass es tatsächlich an eine/n Bekannten verkauft wurde, aber es hat für mich echt nen Beigeschmack.


----------



## Yeti666 (9. Juli 2022)

Darum stellt man Fragen nach Rechnung, etc. gleich am Anfang und man erspart sich weitere Unterhaltung/ Zeit mit dummen Ausflüchten wenn einem etwas nicht i.O. vorkommt!


----------



## Testdriver (10. Juli 2022)

Das ist sicher kein Betrug. Es kam höchst wahrscheinlich ein besseres Angebot rein.
Wieso wolltest du es nicht reservieren wenn du es sowieso für 900 Euro abholst? Stattdessen stellst du Fragen, die vor der Zusage kommen hätten sollen. Vermutlich steht auch alles in der Artikelbeschreibung. Mich als Verkäufer hätte das auch genervt und ich hätte es jemand anderen verkauft. Und dann dieser Thread.. Wer viel bei Kleinanzeigen verkauft, weiß mit welchen Leuten man besser keine Geschäfte macht.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

Schon interessant, dieser Thread.
Da will jemand etwas auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen kaufen, sagt zu, das Produkt zu nehmen und der Verkäufer verkauft es doch an jemand anderen.
Und die Reaktion: Da muss ein Betrüger dahinter stecken.

Festzuhalten ist: Der TE ist nicht geschädigt worden, er hat das Wunschprodukt eben nicht erhalten. Es gab keinen Kaufvertrag (Zusage des Verkäufers). Der Verkäufer hat einen anderen Käufer gefunden/genommen, der evtl. weniger Mühe gemacht hat, mehr gezahlt hat... Ob es tatsächlich ein Bekannter war oder ein anderer Ebay-Käufer ist dabei auch völlig egal.

Unterm Strich ist also überhaupt gar nix seltsames passiert und schon gar kein Betrug.

Aber Hauptsache mal einen Thread eröffnen und wild rumspekulieren


----------



## -Robert- (10. Juli 2022)

Ich würde jetzt auch nichts sofort Betrug schreien, aber die zeitliche Koinzidenz ist schon bemerkenswert - was in 20 min so alles passiert...

Was ich aber eindeutig erstaunlich finde, ist dass es hier anscheinend als völlig normal angesehen wird, quasi eine Kaufvereinbahrung einseitig aufzulösen:

Preis war von beiden Seiten bestätigt
Beschreibung und Fotos waren klar - nicht Teil des Handels war halt Rahmennummer und Rechnung (hätte also der Käufer nicht drauf bestehen können)
vor Ort auftretende Abweichungen ermöglichen beiden Seiten Rücktritt vom Kauf (wenn das Bike nicht im beschriebenen Zustand ist oder der Käufer nur 890€ "dabei hat").

Natürlich lohnt es sich nicht, bei einem Fahrrad für 900€ sowas auszufechten, aber wo bleibt da Moral und Verbindlichkeit?

Wenn der "Interessent" nur mal "zum gucken" vorbeikommt, verstehe ich das ganze - aber wenn jemand Kaufpreis und Termin bestätigt und sagt "ich nehme es"?
Es ist ja nicht nur so, dass der "Käufer" gekniffen ist, wenn er schon die ersten 100km mit dem Auto gefahren ist - auch die Absage anderer Optionen, möglicherweise das Umlegen von Terminen und das Beschaffen eines geeigneten Fahrzeugs sind Umstände, die es für mich moralisch ausschließen würden das Rad doch noch schnell irgend einem "Bekannten" zu verkaufen!?

Wahrscheinlich sind die gleichen Leute die, die sich über nicht auftauchende Käufer ärgern - zweite Seite der gleichen Medaille.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt auch nichts sofort Betrug schreien, aber die zeitliche Koinzidenz ist schon bemerkenswert - was in 20 min so alles passiert...
> 
> Was ich aber eindeutig erstaunlich finde, ist dass es hier anscheinend als völlig normal angesehen wird, quasi eine Kaufvereinbahrung einseitig aufzulösen:
> 
> ...


Es gab nicht mal eine Kaufzusage bzw. Verkaufszusage. Lies mal den ersten Post. Da war gar nix vereinbart.

Der Verkäufer fragt ob er reservieren soll (das ist kein Verkauf). Der Käufer gibt knapp 2h später das Okay für die Reservierung. 20 Minuten später bekommt der Möchte-gern-Käufer die Info, dass das Rad jetzt weg ist.

Da hat sich in den 2h, in denen der pot. Käufer nicht reagiert hat, halt noch was getan. So what?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Robert- (10. Juli 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Es gab nicht mal eine Kaufzusage bzw. Verkaufszusage. Lies mal den ersten Post. Da war gar nix vereinbart.
> 
> Der Verkäufer fragt ob er reservieren soll (das ist kein Verkauf). Der Käufer gibt knapp 2h später das Okay für die Reservierung. 20 Minuten später bekommt der Möchte-gern-Käufer die Info, dass das Rad jetzt weg ist.
> 
> Da hat sich in den 2h, in denen der pot. Käufer nicht reagiert hat, halt noch was getan. So what?


Was ist denn für dich eine Reservierung, wenn Reservierung NICHT heißt: "wenn du wie vereinbart bis Sonntag 9:00 mit den 900€ hier bist gehört das Rad dir?"

Was heißt für dich "Reservierung", und wie unterscheidet sich diese von "keiner Reservierung"? Bin gespannt.

Wenn du für ein nettes Abendessen zu Zweit in einem Restaurant "reservierst" - und das Restaurant dir dann die Reservierung (nicht aufgrund höherer Gewalt) storniert mit den Worten "da waren drei statt zwei Gäste - so konnten wir mehr verdienen" - wäre für dich also völlig in Ordnung!?


----------



## rogerdubois (10. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> Was mich da einen möglichen Betrug vermuten ließ ist, dass der potentielle Verkäufer erst mir das Rad reservieren will (2x). Ich frage nach Rechnung oder Rahmennummer.
> Er hat das Rad innerhalb von 2h verkauft hat.



Kann ja eine Notlüge sein weil er auf das mit Rechnung und Rahmennummer keine Lust hat. Dafür kann ich mir auch einige legitime Gründe vorstellen.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich eine Reservierung, wenn Reservierung NICHT heißt: "wenn du wie vereinbart bis Sonntag 9:00 mit den 900€ hier bist gehört das Rad dir?"
> 
> Was heißt für dich "Reservierung", und wie unterscheidet sich diese von "keiner Reservierung"? Bin gespannt.


Reservierung heißt, dass das Produkt bis zur Entscheidung des Käufers ob er es nimmt oder nicht, nicht verkauft wird. Das ist klar. Es ist aber keine Kauf-Zusage und daher auch nicht bindend.
Allerdings hat der TE ja fast 2h vergehen lassen, bis er um Reservierung gebeten hat. Da war das Rad noch nicht reserviert und wurde eben verkauft. Fertig und Pech gehabt, zu langsam reagiert.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Kann ja eine Notlüge sein weil er auf das mit Rechnung und Rahmennummer keine Lust hat. Dafür kann ich mir auch einige legitime Gründe vorstellen.


...und Du weißt nicht, ob er davor nicht schon 2 Tage lang mit seinem Bekannten über den Kauf verhandelt hat.
Hauptsache spekulieren und immer das Schlimmste unterstellen.


----------



## IceIce (10. Juli 2022)

Reservieren ist keine Kaufzusage. Wenn ich sage ich nehm es, dann ist es eine. Es gibt genug die Reservieren und dann sagen: ach ne doch nicht.
Ich würde ein reserviertes Bike auch verkaufen wenn einer bei mir steht. Verkauft ist verkauft. Wer zuerst kommt,.. und so


----------



## -Robert- (10. Juli 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Reservieren ist keine Kaufzusage. Wenn ich sage ich nehm es, dann ist es eine. Es gibt genug die Reservieren und dann sagen: ach ne doch nicht.


Aber das ist doch genau der Punkt: nur weil sich Leute wie unzuverlässige Arschlöcher verhalten muss man doch nicht selber so agieren...

Unabhängig von der Deutung und Verbindlichkeit von "Reservierung": nach @robzo s Hinweis auf die zeitliche Abfolge stelle ich auch gerade fest, dass das "Einschlagen" auf das Angebot zur Reservierung eben 2h dauerte, in denen sich der Verkäufer auch anderweitig um einen Verkauf gekümmert haben kann (ohne die Reservierung zu ignorieren). Sprich auch bei mir hätte der Käufer in dieser Situation Pech gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 562659 (10. Juli 2022)

Offensichtlich haben sich hier viele die Eingangsfrage nicht durchgelesen. Daher hier noch mal


jadubbs schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen einem Betrüger entdeckt zu haben.
> Sehen andere das auch so? Was kann man da machen?
> Vermute ich da Gespenster? Ärgerlich finde ich, wenn das wirklich Diebesgut ist und da nichts passiert?!


Er oder sie schreibt nichts davon, sich zu ärgern das "Schnäppchen" nicht bekommen zu haben. Geschweige denn zu überlegen, auf Herausgabe klagen zu wollen.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Offensichtlich haben sich hier viele die Eingangsfrage nicht durchgelesen. Daher hier noch mal
> 
> Er oder sie schreibt nichts davon, sich zu ärgern das "Schnäppchen" nicht bekommen zu haben. Geschweige denn zu überlegen, auf Herausgabe klagen zu wollen.


Nein, viel schlimmer. Es wird ein Betrugsverdacht formuliert, weil ein Kauf nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## -Robert- (10. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Offensichtlich haben sich hier viele die Eingangsfrage nicht durchgelesen. Daher hier noch mal
> 
> Er oder sie schreibt nichts davon, sich zu ärgern das "Schnäppchen" nicht bekommen zu haben. Geschweige denn zu überlegen, auf Herausgabe klagen zu wollen.


Ich finde es wirklich gut, dass du hier noch mal klärend eingreift! Danke!


----------



## Mountain77 (10. Juli 2022)

Ist halt Kleinanzeigen und kein "wünsch dir was". Wenn die vorab Kommunikation mit dem einen Interessenten schon zäh ist und sich dann kurzfristig jemand anderes meldet, der entscheidungsfreudig und freundlich ist... an wen verkauft man dann lieber, wenn noch keine Kauf-Zusage des ersten vorliegt?! Hab auch schon mal ein Rad wieder raus genommen und später wieder eingestellt. Ging mir einfach nur auf den Senkel. 

Meine Freundin schlägt sich gerade mit einer Interessentin für einen 30EUR inkl. Versicherter Versand Rucksack rum. Eigentlich dies, eigentlich das, Preisschmerzgrenze ohne eigenes Angebot zu machen, Lebensgeschichte... Hab ihr gesagt, brich ab und riskier eine schlechte Bewertung. Sie ist aber leidensfähiger als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsujoshi (10. Juli 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau der Punkt: nur weil sich Leute wie unzuverlässige Arschlöcher verhalten muss man doch nicht selber so agieren...


Naja, mit seinem Zeug kann man doch machen was man will - auch verkaufen an wen man will. Reservierung hin oder her. Deshalb ist man doch kein unzuverlässiges Arschloch. Sich Betrug unterstellen lassen zu müssen, nur weil man eine Entscheidung trifft die der Käufer nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist auch kein feiner Zug


----------



## Deleted 562659 (10. Juli 2022)

robzo schrieb:


> Nein, viel schlimmer. Es wird ein Betrugsverdacht formuliert, weil ein Kauf nicht geklappt hat.


Nein, er formuliert einen Betrugsverdacht weil der Verkäufer 20 Minuten, nachdem der Interessent nach dem Eigentumsnachweis fragte, das Rad plötzlich an einen Bekannten verkauft hatte.


----------



## Yeti666 (10. Juli 2022)

Anscheinend haben hier einige Leute das Prinzip E-Bay Kleinanzeigen nicht verstanden!


----------



## AlterFinne (10. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Nein, er formuliert einen Betrugsverdacht weil der Verkäufer 20 Minuten, nachdem der Interessent nach dem Eigentumsnachweis fragte, das Rad plötzlich an einen Bekannten verkauft hatte.



Fairerweise muss man sagen 2 Stunden und nicht 20 Minuten. Das er das Rad in der Spanne von der Frage nach dem Eigentumsnachweis zu seiner erneuten Antwort (knapp 2 Std nach der vorherigen) verkauft hat, ist reine Spekulation. So wie im übrigen alles hier ob er das Rad nun wirklich jemand anderen verkauft hat oder ob es sich um einen Fall von Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger handelt ;-)


----------



## specialized99 (10. Juli 2022)

Ebay kleinanzeigen ist teilweise extrem nervig, Leute die zu und dann wieder absagen.... Ich handhabe das mittlerweile so, dass ich keine verbindlichen Zusagen an Käufer mache, wer als erster bezahlt bekommt den angebotenen Artikel. 
Andersrum sehe ich das genauso, wenn ich etwas unbedingt haben möchte muss ich mich schnell entscheiden und handeln. 
Ob das Rad jetzt geklaut war? Sicher besteht die Möglichkeit aber wie will man das rausfinden? Den Verkäufer mal vorsichtshalber anzeigen?


----------



## Saftschorsch (10. Juli 2022)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Natürlich lohnt es sich nicht, bei einem Fahrrad für 900€ sowas auszufechten, aber wo bleibt da Moral und Verbindlichkeit?


Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen???
Ich hab mal an meinem Geburtstag den ganzen Tag auf einen Käufer gewartet...der leider nicht auftauchte und was mich am meisten ärgerte, es auch nicht für nötig hielt mir kurz Bescheid zu geben, dass er es sich doch anders überlegt hat.
Ich meine, das ist ja völlig in Ordnung, wenn man sich kurzfristig doch anders entscheidet, aber kann man da nicht einfach kurz Bescheid geben!?

An den 20min würde ich mich jetzt nicht aufhängen...kann ja sein, dass der Bekannte es sich auch überlegte und ausgerechnet in dem Zeitfenster dann zusagte. Gibt´s alles!

Trotz alledem muß ich aber sagen, dass ich im großen und ganzen auf eK bis jetzt überwiegend viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. 
Klar gibts viele die unzuverlässig sind, aber ich verkaufe meistens nur und möchte auch im Vorfeld meistens mal kurz mit dem Käufer sprechen, damit ich einigermaßen merke, ob es ihm ernst ist und das hat bis jetzt zu 99% immer gut geklappt. Und da hab ich auch echt teure Sachen verkauft (Rohloff original verpackt) und immer nur per Überweisung!!!
Gibt erfreulicherweise nicht nur Idioten auf eK und ich finde, dass man das bei einem netten Telefonat oft schon ein bisschen abschätzen kann!


----------



## -Robert- (10. Juli 2022)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Anscheinend haben hier einige Leute das Prinzip E-Bay Kleinanzeigen nicht verstanden!


Wenn man so eine Platitüde in den Raum wirft - geht es einem dann kurzfristig besser? Frage für nen Freund...


----------



## Detritus667 (10. Juli 2022)

Auf EK ist der Deal dann in trockenen Tüchern wenn man das Geld oder die Ware in der Hand hat - vorher nicht.

Da mag man rechtstheoretische Besinnungsaufsätze verfassen - es ändert im Grunde herzlich wenig.


----------



## Yeti666 (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Auf EK ist der Deal dann in trockenen Tüchern wenn man das Geld oder die Ware in der Hand hat - vorher nicht.
> 
> Da mag man rechtstheoretische Besinnungsaufsätze verfassen - es ändert im Grunde herzlich wenig.


So siehts aus, weil viele "Benutzer" Ebay-Kleinanzeigen als "beihnahe Rechtsfreien Raum" betrachten, ohne Anstand und angemessenem Verhalten!
Wenn einen solche bekannten Geschäftsgebaren stören sollte man sich ganz weit davon vernhalten!
Es ist so oft so frustrierend wie manche Zeitgenossen glauben einem die kostbare Lebenszeit die uns zur Verfügung steht , stehlen zu müssen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Auf EK ist der Deal dann in trockenen Tüchern wenn man das Geld oder die Ware in der Hand hat - vorher nicht.
> 
> Da mag man rechtstheoretische Besinnungsaufsätze verfassen - es ändert im Grunde herzlich wenig.




Und das ist eben falsch, es können auf Kleinanzeigen extrem schnell wirksame Kaufverträge entstehen an die man sich halten muss, dafür gibt es gesetze in Deutschland.

Das geht dann bis zu Schadensersatz wenn er das gleiche Fahrrad woanders für mehr kauft oder oder…


----------



## Deleted 289649 (10. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Nein, er formuliert einen Betrugsverdacht weil der Verkäufer 20 Minuten, nachdem der Interessent nach dem Eigentumsnachweis fragte, das Rad plötzlich an einen Bekannten verkauft hatte.


Ja eben, das jemand spontan innerhalb von 20 min. vorbeikommt, weil man nach einer Namennummer order Rechnung  fragt.. Ist schon was obskur..


----------



## AlterFinne (10. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> Er, 7.7. 17:57
> Hallo Herr X, Sonntag 9 00 Uhr ist kein Problem.
> Ja technisch in Ordnung. Ja ist hinten ein 11er Paket und vorne zwei.
> Es ist alles noch alles Erstausstattung, auch Reifen, Kette, Bremsbeläge.
> ...



Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören von 20 Minuten zu fabulieren? Er könnte das Rad auch genauso um 17:58 Uhr verkauft haben und nicht erst 19:37 Uhr...


----------



## s3pp3l (10. Juli 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Es kann natürlich sein, dass es tatsächlich an eine/n Bekannten verkauft wurde, aber es hat für mich echt nen Beigeschmack.


Also bei Kleinanzeigen hat man doch immer mehrere Eisen im Feuer ... z.B. einen Interessenten, der dir 950€ oder 910€  bietet ... den schreibst du an ... er greift zu und verkauft.


----------



## Detritus667 (10. Juli 2022)

Soean schrieb:


> Und das ist eben falsch, es können auf Kleinanzeigen extrem schnell wirksame Kaufverträge entstehen an die man sich halten muss, dafür gibt es gesetze in Deutschland.
> 
> Das geht dann bis zu Schadensersatz wenn er das gleiche Fahrrad woanders für mehr kauft oder oder…



Theorie und Praxis…

Davon ab, dass im konkreten Fall hier noch gar kein Vertag zu Stande gekommen ist:

EK hat von mir außer einer Wegwerf-E-Mail und einer wechselnden IP keine Daten. Viel Erfolg bei dem Versuch da an eine ladungsfähige Adresse zu kommen um eine eventuelle Klage zustellen zu lassen.

„Ja aber dann muss der Provider ja die Daten rausgeben…“ - wegen irgendeinen gebrauchten Artikels (Stückschuld) so einen Aufriss? Dann kann der VK immer noch behaupten der Artikel wäre „kaputt“ gegangen usw. usf..

Was außer verschwendeter Zeit und Nerven soll da bitte bei rumkommen?

P.S.
Mir hat mal jemand gedroht mich zu verklagen, weil ich ihm eine defekte Waschmaschine (Wert: 0,00 €) nicht schenken wollte - auf die Anzeige warte ich heute noch.


----------



## tsujoshi (10. Juli 2022)

Kann die Entscheidung, an jmd anders zu verkaufen in diesem Fall durchaus verstehen. Wenn der potentielle Käufer mit seiner Frage nach Rechnung & Rahmennummer indirekt möglichen Diebstahl unterstellt, ist es durchaus legitim von ihm Abstand zu nehmen. 
Ich verkaufe solchen Leuten auch nix. Als Verkäufer weis ich dass mein Zeug sauber ist und muss niemanden etwas beweisen. Da such ich mir lieber einen „unkomplizierten“ Käufer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thissnow (10. Juli 2022)

tsujoshi schrieb:


> Kann die Entscheidung, an jmd anders zu verkaufen in diesem Fall durchaus verstehen. Wenn der potentielle Käufer mit seiner Frage nach Rechnung & Rahmennummer indirekt möglichen Diebstahl unterstellt, ist es durchaus legitim von ihm Abstand zu nehmen.
> Ich verkaufe solchen Leuten auch nix. Als Verkäufer weis ich dass mein Zeug sauber ist und muss niemanden etwas beweisen. Da such ich mir lieber einen „unkomplizierten“ Käufer.


Jepp, finde ich auch. Ich meine Rahmennummer kannst du dir vor Ort anschauen und nach Rechnung fragen fände ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.

Aber nach: „Ich will sicher sein, dass ich da nicht ein geklautes Rad kaufe.
Ich bin da vorsichtig, weil mir ein ähnliches selbst geklaut wurde.“

Da würde ich auch garantiert nix mehr an den verkaufen


----------



## RC7 (10. Juli 2022)

Ich finde es etwas schade wie einige hier einen legitimen Anfangsverdacht diskreditieren und dem der hier deswegen um Meinungen fragt sogar noch ein eigenes Fehlverhalten unterstellen. Ich unterstelle einfach mal dass keinem von ihnen mal ein Bike geklaut wurde und sie auch nicht wissen wie häufig das vorkommt und was für Probleme das mitunter für die Opfer mit sich bringt.

Ist es etwas seltsam, dass einer Verkäufer nach einem konstruktiven Austausch sehr schnell nach der Frage nach Rechnung und Rahmennummer abspringt? Definitiv. So ein Verhalten kann durchaus ein Indiz dafür sein, dass das Rad geklaut ist.

Ist das ganze aber ein Beweis? Natürlich nicht, es gibt sicher noch andere mögliche Erklärungen (selbst ohne Rechnung gebraucht gekauft und keine Lust das zu erläutern / tatsächlich ein Bekannter der es haben will / jemand der ein paar Euro mehr geboten hat...).

Das beste wäre vermutlich die Sache im Blick zu behalten: Was ist mit den anderen Angeboten des Verkäufers? Gibt es evtl. weitere Indizien die nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennbar waren (die Anzeige ist zumindest für den der im Austausch war normalerweise auch noch abrufbar wenn sie schon auf verkauft geschaltet wurde)? Taucht das Rad vom gleichen Verkäufer oder einem anderen plötzlich wieder auf? Evtl. auch mal das Forum checken ob das Rad evtl. mal jemandem geklaut wurde usw. 

Ich finde es sehr gut wenn sich in solchen Fällten jemand engagiert - wie gesagt ohne einzelne Indizien gleich als Beweis zu betrachten, aber eben trotzdem mit einer gewissen Sensibilität wenn bei Gebrauchtkäufen der Ablauf Anlass für eine gewisse Skepsis gibt.


----------



## s3pp3l (10. Juli 2022)

thissnow schrieb:


> und nach Rechnung fragen fände ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm.


Der MTB is von 2018, was interessiert da die Rechnung - außer es geht um die Sache mit den Komponenten.


RC7 schrieb:


> Ich finde es etwas schade wie einige hier einen legitimen Anfangsverdacht diskreditieren und dem der hier deswegen um Meinungen fragt sogar noch ein eigenes Fehlverhalten unterstellen.


Es ist ebayKleinanzeigen ... es ist ihm kein Schaden entstanden ... er will wissen, was er tun kann? Nichts. Weiter fröhlich sein, das Rad fährt jetzt ein anderer.


----------



## Attitudus (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Dann kann der VK immer noch behaupten der Artikel wäre „kaputt“ gegangen usw. usf..


Das würde ihn aber nicht aus der Bredouille bringen, wenn vorher ein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen worden ist.

Grundsätzlich stimme ich aber Dir und den anderen Vorrednern zu: Man wird seine Rechte im allgemeinen nur dann durchsetzen, wenn das Ergebnis die Mühe rechtfertigt und man sich seiner Sache sicher ist. Insbesondere bei EK wird ein Gericht Formulierungen im Kommunikationsverlauf eventuell anders auslegen als man selbst und einen geschlossenen Vertrag erkennen, obwohl man selbst noch keinen vermutet, oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Detritus667 (10. Juli 2022)

Attitudus schrieb:


> Das würde ihn aber nicht aus der Bredouille bringen, wenn vorher ein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen worden ist


Dann gibt es immer noch den 275 BGB - wir reden bei gebrauchten Artikeln immer noch über eine Stück und keine Gattungsschuld.

„Auf dem Weg zur Post läuft der Hund des Nachbar dem VK zwischen die Beine und er kommt zu Fall. Die chinesische Ming-Vase die  der Käufer für 5,-€ erworben hatte geht dabei zu Bruch…“

Ist der VK noch leistungspflichtig?

Sind alles hochgradig „spannende“ Konstrukte mit denen man Studenten quälen kann - der Bezug zur Praxis ist aber relativ klein. Was macht man wenn der VK behauptet der Gegenstand wurde ihm gestohlen?…

Fakt ist num mal:
Wenn der VK auf EK nicht will, dann schaut man in die Röhre. Außer man hat einfach zu viel Zeit und Langeweile im Leben.

Kann es sein, dass das Rad geklaut war?

Möglich.

Kann es aber einfach auch nur sein, dass der VK keinen Bock mehr auf den Käufer hatte wenn der mit solchen Formulierungen um die Ecke kommt?

Wahrscheinlich.


Es gibt da einfach zu viele Menschen auf EK die die Sache unnötig kompliziert machen. Ich verkaufe ein paar ungenutzte Winterstiefel für Kinder - die potentielle Käuferin verlangt noch zusätzliche Fotos, jemand soll die anziehen und ich soll ein Video davon machen, damit sie sieht wie es „getragen“ aussieht. Ja ne ist klar… 🤪

Habe auch erst kürzlich ein Bike über EK verkauft - keine Ahnung ob ich irgendwo im Keller noch die RE gehabt hätte.

Käufer kommt - macht Probefahrt, drückt mir das Geld in die Hand - fertig. Wenn der mit RE oder Rahmennummer angefangen hätte wäre er ohne Bike nach Hause gegangen.


----------



## cjbffm (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> ...die potentielle Käuferin verlangt noch zusätzliche Fotos, jemand soll die anziehen und ich soll ein Video davon machen, damit sie sieht wie es „getragen“ aussieht.


Eine spezielle Spielart von Schuh- oder Fußfetischismus? 🤔


----------



## Attitudus (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Wenn der VK auf EK nicht will, dann schaut man in die Röhre. Außer man hat einfach zu viel Zeit und Langeweile im Leben.


In der Praxis läuft es meistens darauf hinaus.

Was aber oft unterschätzt wird: Je höher der Preis der Artikels bzw. je höher ein Schaden, desto eher ist die benachteiligte Partei bereit, Aufwand in Kauf zu nehmen, um ihr Recht durchzusetzen, bis hin zur Beschreitung des Klagewegs. Das hat nichts mit Langeweile zu tun.

Was nur Wenige berücksichtigen, sind die emotionalen Aspekte. Ich zum Beispiel bin bereit, Aufwand in Kauf zu nehmen, wenn mich jemand verarschen will. Das macht niemand mit mir, egal ob der Artikel 5 EUR oder 5000 EUR gekostet hat, und (fast) egal, in welchem Verhältnis der zur Durchsetzung des Rechts zu betreibende Aufwand im Verhältnis zum Schaden steht. Davon ist die jeweilige Gegenpartei in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten schon zwei, drei Mal ziemlich überrascht worden - und hat entsprechende Mehrkosten tragen müssen.

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: In Übereinstimmung mit den meisten anderen Beiträgen bin ich auch der Meinung, daß hier noch kein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen worden ist. Insofern sehe ich für den OP keine rechtlichen Optionen.

Wäre ich der OP, würde ich die Sache so betrachten:

Falls es Betrug war:

Gut, daß es nicht geklappt hat.


Falls es Betrug war:

Hat mich der Vorgang so weit aufgewühlt, daß ich um des Seelenfriedens willen überwachen möchte, ob dieselbe Anzeige nochmals auftaucht? Und wenn ja, welche Optionen habe ich in diesem Fall (faktisch nämlich keine)? Und ist mir das die Zeit wert, und vor allem den Streß, der dadurch erzeugt wird, daß ich mich im Rahmen einer langfristigen "Überwachung" immer wieder ausgerechnet mit genau dem Vorgang beschäftigen muß, der mir meinen Seelenfrieden raubt?


Falls es kein Betrug war:

Schade, daß es nicht geklappt hat. Mir ist ein Schnäppchen durch die Lappen gegangen. Ich habe daraus gelernt, daß ich in Zukunft darauf achten muß, möglichst schnell einen eindeutig formulierten gültigen Vertrag zu schließen, was im Rahmen des Chats auf EK problemlos möglich ist.
Mich persönlich würde der Vorgang nur dann ausreichend ärgern, um weitere Zeit und Emotionen zu investieren, wenn ein Vertrag zwischen mir und dem Anbieter so verletzt worden wäre, daß mir ein Schaden entstanden ist. Das ist hier nicht der Fall. Das Auffinden von Betrügern im Netz, ohne selbst betroffen zu sein, also ausschließlich um Andere vor zukünftigem Schaden zu bewahren oder um die Betrüger zu erziehen oder zu bestrafen, gehört nicht zu meinen Hobbies.

Ich würde aber niemanden verurteilen, der dieses Hobby hat oder einfach der Gerechtigkeit einen so hohen Stellenwert beimißt, daß er das einfach tun muß. Ganz im Gegenteil: Wahrscheinlich brauchen wir Leute wie Edward Snowden und Julian Assange auch im Kleinen.


----------



## Detritus667 (10. Juli 2022)

Attitudus schrieb:


> Diesen Begriff kenne ich zwar nicht, aber ein geschlossener Vertrag ist grundsätzlich erst einmal gültig, egal ob gebraucht oder nicht oder Einzelstück oder nicht.


Sorry - aber mit dieser Aussage zeigst Du, dass alle weiteren Ausführungen von Dir da eher Wunschdenken als geltendes Recht sind.

Wird Leistung nach 275 BGB verweigert hat die andere Partei ggf. Anspruch auf Schadenersatz nach 283 BGB - ABER es wird über den 280 abgefrühstückt:


§ 280 Schadensersatz wegen Pflichtverletzung​(1) Verletzt der Schuldner eine Pflicht aus dem Schuldverhältnis, so kann der Gläubiger Ersatz des hierdurch entstehenden Schadens verlangen. *Dies gilt nicht, wenn der Schuldner die Pflichtverletzung nicht zu vertreten hat.*


Ein Unfall wie mit dem Hund hat der VK nicht zu vertreten. Also nix mit Schadenersatz für die Ming-Vase und Regress gegenüber dem Hundehalter.


----------



## -Robert- (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Sorry - aber mit dieser Aussage zeigst Du, dass alle weiteren Ausführungen von Dir da eher Wunschdenken als geltendes Recht sind.
> 
> Wird Leistung nach 275 BGB verweigert hat die andere Partei ggf. Anspruch auf Schadenersatz nach 283 BGB - ABER es wird über den 280 abgefrühstückt:
> 
> ...


Rechtstexte kannst du schön raussuchen. Aber: hier wäre keine Ming Vase runtergefallen ("nicht zu vertreten") sondern ein Fahrrad bewusst an jemand anderen verkauft (ungeachtet, dass im konkreten Fall eben für aufgrund der zu späten Reaktion nicht im Ansatz ein Kauf zu Stande kam).


----------



## Detritus667 (10. Juli 2022)

Ah ja - und deswegen schrieb ich ja auch weiter oben:

Was wenn der VK behauptet hätte das Bike wäre geklaut worden?

Ist halt immer wieder schön mit „Hätte hätte Fahrradkette…“ bringt nur alles nix. Selbst wenn es einen KV gegeben hätte (den es nicht gab) - wenn der VK auf Stur stellt und nicht ganz behämmert ist kommt er aus der Kiste raus wenn er will.

Muss einem nicht gefallen - ist halt aber nun mal Fakt. Steht jedem frei hier seine Freizeit mit sinnfreien Prozessen zu verbringen - aber dann bitte nicht über das Ergebnis wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 562659 (10. Juli 2022)

RC7 schrieb:


> Ich finde es etwas schade wie einige hier einen legitimen Anfangsverdacht diskreditieren und dem der hier deswegen um Meinungen fragt sogar noch ein eigenes Fehlverhalten unterstellen.


Wie aus dem Lehrbuch. Die eigentliche Frage wird völlig ignoriert, statt dessen lieber Fragen beantwortet die nicht gestellt wurden um daraus Vorwürfe zu konstruieren die völlig unsinnig sind. Der Themenstarter hat niemals behauptet, dass ein Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen sein könnte.


RC7 schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr gut wenn sich in solchen Fällten jemand engagiert - wie gesagt ohne einzelne Indizien gleich als Beweis zu betrachten, aber eben trotzdem mit einer gewissen Sensibilität wenn bei Gebrauchtkäufen der Ablauf Anlass für eine gewisse Skepsis gibt.


Um das zu erkennen hätte man den Post vom Themenstarter aufmerksam lesen müssen. Das war für einige hier wohl zu viel.


----------



## Detritus667 (10. Juli 2022)

Stimmt - er impliziert nur hier jemand sei ein „Betrüger“ oder würde sich der Hehlerei schuldig machen - was natürlich angesichts des Ablaufs vollkommen berechtigt ist…


----------



## specialized99 (10. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Frage wird völlig ignoriert,


Na ja, einige sind schon darauf eingegangen. Die Frage ist doch leicht zu beantworten: Ja, der Eindruck einen Betrüger entdeckt zu haben kann stimmen. Und nun?


jadubbs schrieb:


> Vermute ich da Gespenster?


Kann sein.


jadubbs schrieb:


> Ärgerlich finde ich, wenn das wirklich Diebesgut ist und da nichts passiert?!


Ja das ist ärgerlich. Und?


----------



## jadubbs (10. Juli 2022)

Von einigen Reaktionen bin hier im Forum bin ich schon überrascht.
Da fühle ich mich angegriffen und denke, dass die Eltern bei der Erziehung was falsch gemacht haben ;-)

Das ich das Bike für 900 nicht bekommen habe ist schade; aber das wars auch.
Ich habe vorher das Auto klar gemacht mit dem ich es abhole, habe die Kohle bar beiseite gelegt,
alles etwas Aufwand, der dann unnötitig war. 

Worauf ich wenig Bock hatte, war da hin zu fahren und ggf Hehlerware zu kaufen.
Ganz blöd, wenn ich zu Hause merke, dass ich da ein geklautes Bike gekauft habe.
Blöd, wenn ich es vor Ort merke - was mache ich dann?
Die Frage, "ist das Dein Eigentum" sollte eigentlich jeder ohne Stress mit ja beantworten können.
Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen immer vorher fragen ...

Mir wurde ein baugleiches Bike in Größe L in 12/2021 geklaut.
Das Rad habe ich sehr gerne gefahren. Da hat mich schon geschmerzt.
Auf Ebay-Kleinanzeigen habe ich lange verfolgt, ob es auftaucht. 
Bei dem hier angeobten habe ich letztendlich stark den Eindruck, dass da was nicht stimmt.
Aber was macht das für den Verkäufer? Der wartet halt und verkauft es etwas später.
Der kommt dafür nicht dran (falls es überhaupt Betrug war!?). Fahrräder zu klauen und zu vertickern ist also eher easy.
Falls ich der Polizei eine Tipp gebe, führt das vermutlich zu nichts und ich werde eher wie hier im Forum noch als Denunziant beschimpft.

Nachdenklich werde ich bei dem Post von Norman.
Der hat letztendlich an eine bekannte Person verkauft; das kann ich nachvollziehen.
So kann es gewesen sein.

Ich habe hier meiner Meinung nach gefragt, ob andere im Forum nachvollziehen können,
dass ich hier Betrug vermute. Und was man dann vielleicht unternehmen kann.

Ich wollte einige Sachen nicht wissen, die hier zack-zack unterstellt werden.

Bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen bin ich Käufer und Verkäufer.
Das Verkäufer Leben ist deutlich stressiger / härter als das Käufer Leben.
Als potentieller Käufer habe ich schon einige Male Betrug erlebt und konnte dem noch ohne Schaden überstehen.
Bei einem Betrag von > 500,- mache ich einige Checks bevor es konkret wird.

Ich möchte noch auf den Thread "Gefälschte Shimano-Kette (n)" hinweisen.
Wenn Du bei idealo nach CN-HG701-11 suchst, ist der günstigste andauernd ein Ebay Verkäufer aus China.
Der verkauft mit ganz ganz ganz ... großer Sicherheit Plagiate. Das ist 'scheißegal' und führt nicht dazu,
dass diese Verkäufer bestraft werden. Ich ärgere mich, dass sowas einfach weiter und weiter gemacht werden kann.
idealo habe ich schon eine Mail geschrieben, dass da auf Platz 1 vermutlich ein Betrüger steht - 0 Reaktion.

In meinem konkreten Fall kann es tatsächlich so gewesen sein, dass der Verkäufer noch an einen Bekannten verkauft. Kann sein. Glaub ich eher nicht. Dann hätte er vorher nicht so oft "soll ich reservieren" gefragt. Dann hätte er gewusst, dass es ein SLX 8.0 ist, dass er da verkauft.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> Von einigen Reaktionen bin hier im Forum bin ich schon überrascht.
> Da fühle ich mich angegriffen und denke, dass die Eltern bei der Erziehung was falsch gemacht haben ;-)
> 
> Das ich das Bike für 900 nicht bekommen habe ist schade; aber das wars auch.
> ...


Sorry, erstens hättest Du ja schon viel früher reservieren können, statt den Verkäufer ewig hinzuhalten. Vielleicht wollte er einfach Nägel mit Köpfen machen und hatte mehrere Interessenten. Da hat er Dir das Reservieren nahe gelegt, damit Du eine Chance hast.
Das hast Du nicht getan, das Bike hast Du nicht bekommen (evtl. jemand anderer) und Deine erste Vermutung ist: Das war ein Betrüger, Dieb...

Du hast ein, zumindest für mich, leider sehr unangenehmes Weltbild, wie mir scheint.


----------



## Attitudus (10. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Sorry - aber mit dieser Aussage zeigst Du, dass alle weiteren Ausführungen von Dir da eher Wunschdenken als geltendes Recht sind.


Du hast in großen Teilen recht. Vielen Dank dafür, daß Du das mittels des Zitats aus dem BGB auch klar nachgewiesen hast. Ich werde die betreffenden Teile meines Beitrags löschen.

Dieser Nebensatz in §280 ist mir tatsächlich noch nicht aufgefallen und ist doch überraschend für mich. Dann müßte sich der Käufer der Vase also direkt an den Hundebesitzer wenden. Wobei dann ganz andere Paragraphen zum Zug kämen, weil zwischen dem Käufer der Vase und dem Hundebesitzer zum Zeitpunkt des Malheurs kein Schuldverhältnis besteht.

Noch eine letzte Bemerkung zum §280:

Anscheinend ist das nur die Standard-Regelung. Ich jedenfalls verstehe §276 Abs. 1 dahingehend, daß man individuell auch vereinbaren kann, daß der Verkäufer für mehr haftet als für Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz. Damit läßt sich dieser Nebensatz in §280 außer Kraft setzen?


----------



## lucie (10. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> Ich, 7.7. 19:37
> Hallo,
> ja bitte reservieren. Ich komme am Sonntag 9.oo Uhr vorbei. Wie ist Ihre Adresse.
> 900,- in bar habe ich dann dabei.
> ...



@jadubbs 

Hast Du ihm das im Zitat farbig Dargestellte genauso geschrieben? Und wie lange hat es denn vor Deiner Anfrage schon bei EK dringestanden?


----------



## jadubbs (10. Juli 2022)

@lucie 
Der Chat Verlauf ist exakt so wie er war, abzgl. Namen.
Das Rad wurde am 2.7. eingestellt. 
Ich habe mich am 7.7. gemeldet, d.h. relativ fix.
Der Verkäufer ist seit 2017 dabei; hat gute Bewertungen und gibt seine Handy-Nr an.
Das sieht schon ok/seriös aus.


----------



## robzo (10. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> @lucie
> Der Chat Verlauf ist exakt so wie er war, abzgl. Namen.
> Das Rad wurde am 2.7. eingestellt.
> Ich habe mich am 7.7. gemeldet, d.h. relativ fix.
> ...


...und dann denkst Du automatisch an Betrug und Diebstahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (10. Juli 2022)

Ich habe das Gefühl - hier schreiben Einige am Thema vorbei - oder ich hab hier was falsch verstanden ( kann auch sein). Aber meines Erachtens jammert der Threaderöffner hier nicht rum, ob nun ein Vertrag zustande kam & er das Rad unbedingt haben will & wie bekommt er es. Sondern es geht ihm um die Frage - ob das Rad möglicherweise geklaut ist oder  nicht - & evtl. ein Dieb überführt werden kann oder so.
Und da man an einem geklauten Rad kein Eigentum erwerben kann  vor allem  wenn man offensichtliche Dinge außer Acht lässt, ist es durchaus vernünftig bzw. sollte man definitiv nach einer Rechnung fragen & ggf. Rahmen-Nr. Wenn das alles nicht vorliegt  spricht das nicht gerade dafür, dass der Verkäufer der Eigentümer ist. Und wenn dann der Echte kommt, kann er es von Dir herausfordern. Und ob Du das Geld dann wiedersehen- viel Glück. Daher ist es weder dreist noch unverschämt  Rechnung etc. sehen zu wollen  sondern richtiges Vorgehen, denn sonst fehlt es an der Gutgläubigkeit, wenn der Verkäufer keinerlei Eigentumsnachweis vorlegen kann.


----------



## Basti138 (11. Juli 2022)

Also wenn mir das als Verkäufer so passieren würde, dass mir dann quasi jemand unterstellt, dass das Rad geklaut sein könnte - ohne es, oder mich gesehen zu haben, würde ich das genauso machen.
Ich geb doch nicht nem fremden per Mail die Rahmennummer haha, der war echt gut 
Der meldet es als geklaut,  fälscht eine Rechnung und will  "sein" Bike wiederhaben.
=> Geld Tisch legen, Fahrrad kaufen. Oder du gehst ohne wieder heim.
Auf so nen Krampf hab ich keinen Bock.

Und dann würde ich die Anzeige am nächsten Tag für nen Hunni mehr neu einstellen, nicht dass der Käufer noch meint, ich würde mir dabei was denken  🤔


----------



## torstiohneh (11. Juli 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl - hier schreiben Einige am Thema vorbei - oder ich hab hier was falsch verstanden


Nein, du hast das leider richtig gesehen.
Hier setzt nach kurzer Zeit das mittlerweile leider übliche TE-Bashing ein:
"Was willst du überhaupt? Bist doch selber schuld?"
MTB-News-Forum 2.0. Lesen und verstehen war früher.
Oder Hauptsache man kann sich echauffieren?


----------



## Martinwurst (11. Juli 2022)

IceIce schrieb:


> Reservieren ist keine Kaufzusage. Wenn ich sage ich nehm es, dann ist es eine. Es gibt genug die Reservieren und dann sagen: ach ne doch nicht.
> Ich würde ein reserviertes Bike auch verkaufen wenn einer bei mir steht. Verkauft ist verkauft. Wer zuerst kommt,.. und so


Nach den Erfahrungen, die ich bei Kleinanzeigen gemacht habe, würde ich grundsätzlich nichts reservieren.
Wer zu erst zahlt, bekommt es. Ganz einfach.

Außerdem merkt schon schon nach der Begrüßung, welche Leute zuverlässig sind und welche nicht. Das ist nirgendwo offensichtlicher als bei Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Martinwurst (11. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> hat gute Bewertungen und gibt seine Handy-Nr an.


Warum hast du dann nicht einfach mit ihm telefoniert?
Lieber anonym hin und her schreiben.
Normalerweise stellt man erst die fragen und kauft oder reserviert danach.


----------



## robzo (11. Juli 2022)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl - hier schreiben Einige am Thema vorbei - oder ich hab hier was falsch verstanden ( kann auch sein). Aber meines Erachtens jammert der Threaderöffner hier nicht rum, ob nun ein Vertrag zustande kam & er das Rad unbedingt haben will & wie bekommt er es. Sondern es geht ihm um die Frage - ob das Rad möglicherweise geklaut ist oder  nicht - & evtl. ein Dieb überführt werden kann oder so.
> Und da man an einem geklauten Rad kein Eigentum erwerben kann  vor allem  wenn man offensichtliche Dinge außer Acht lässt, ist es durchaus vernünftig bzw. sollte man definitiv nach einer Rechnung fragen & ggf. Rahmen-Nr. Wenn das alles nicht vorliegt  spricht das nicht gerade dafür, dass der Verkäufer der Eigentümer ist. Und wenn dann der Echte kommt, kann er es von Dir herausfordern. Und ob Du das Geld dann wiedersehen- viel Glück. Daher ist es weder dreist noch unverschämt  Rechnung etc. sehen zu wollen  sondern richtiges Vorgehen, denn sonst fehlt es an der Gutgläubigkeit, wenn der Verkäufer keinerlei Eigentumsnachweis vorlegen kann.


Es geht nicht um Bashing des TE, sondern mir zumindest eher um das fehlende Verständnis, wenn bei solchen Voraussetzungen:


jadubbs schrieb:


> @lucie
> Der Chat Verlauf ist exakt so wie er war, abzgl. Namen.
> Das Rad wurde am 2.7. eingestellt.
> Ich habe mich am 7.7. gemeldet, d.h. relativ fix.
> ...


der TE als erstes an Diebstahl und Betrug denkt, wenn das Rad an jemand anderen verkauft wird.

Da fehlt mir persönlich zugegebenermaßen die Grundlage dafür. Ich hätte es halt als Pech abgehakt, weil jemand anderer schneller entschieden hat als ich.
Aber nur wegen der Sache mit Rechnung und Rahmennummer gleich ein Verbrechen zu vermuten.
Das ist für mich einfach zu extrem.

Wenn ich mir überlege, wie solche Vetkäufe oftmals laufen, wenn man mit mehreren potentiellen Käufern kommuniziert, wie der Tonfall beim einen oder anderen ist, wie kompliziert und mit immer noch einer Nachfrage manch einer rumeiert.
Ja, da kann es passieren, dass Fragen mal nicht gleich beantwortet werden, oder ein anderer den Zuschlag erhält statt dem, der schon seit 3 Tagen an dem Produkt rummacht.
Und dann kann man in Verdacht geraten, ein Dieb/Betrüger zu sein???

Das Weltbild ist mir zu negativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2022)

jadubbs schrieb:


> @lucie
> Der Chat Verlauf ist exakt so wie er war, abzgl. Namen.
> Das Rad wurde am 2.7. eingestellt.
> Ich habe mich am 7.7. gemeldet, d.h. relativ fix.
> ...



Dann bist Du doch genauso schlau wie vorher:

Mit diesen Sätzen



> Haben Sie von dem Rad die Rechnung oder können Sie mir die Rahmennummer geben.
> Ich will sicher sein, dass ich da nicht ein geklautes Rad kaufe.
> Ich bin da vorsichtig, weil mir ein ähnliches selbst geklaut wurde.



kannst Du ihn

aufgescheucht haben, weil er das Bike ggf. tatsächlich geklaut, oder wissend darum, dass es geklaut wurde, verkaufen will - also zieht er sich zurück
er fühlt sich angegriffen, weil Du ihm indirekt unterstellst, ggf. ein geklautes Bike verkaufen zu wollen (das war natürlich nicht Deine Absicht)
dem "Verkäufer" ist bei Deiner Nachfrage bewusst geworden, sofern er es selbst nur bei EK oder sonstwo gekauft hat, dass er selbst ein geklautes gekauft haben könnte und möchte keine weiteren Probleme bekommen
er hat es, wie er sagt, tatsächlich an eine ihm bekannte Person verkauft
Zu viele Konjunktive, zu viel Grübelei - er hat doch eine Telefonnummer angegeben, ruf ihn doch an, er ist der Einzige, der Deine Ungewissheit zerstreuen...


...oder Dich noch misstrauischer machen kann. 

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich Deine Vermutung, Deine Gedanken schon. Bei Artikeln, die einen gewissen Wert haben, finde ich es schon durchaus legitim, nach einem Besitznachweis zu fragen.

Bekomme ich den nicht, ist es aber dann meine Verantwortung und muss damit auch klarkommen, wenn ich den Artikel trotzdem kaufe, oder ich lasse einfach die Finger davon, um keinen Schaden davonzutragen. Wirklich save ist man heute nie! Dann würde ich aber grundsätzlich die Finger von Privatkäufen und -verkäufen lassen.

Den Beweis, dass der andere eine Betrugsabsicht hatte, müsstest Du erst einmal erbringen - sinnfreies Unterfangen.

Mir drängt sich eher die Vermutung auf, dass Du den Verkäufer bewusst wegen Deines geklauten Rades angeschrieben hast und wissen wolltest, ob es ggf. Dein Bike sein könnte. 
In dem Fall wäre es aber auch unklug gewesen, ihn mit der Nachfrage (siehe Zitat oben) vorzuwarnen.

...naja, ist aber auch nur so eine Vermutung... 

Mir hat man vor einigen Jahren kurz hintereinander 2 Bikes (sie standen hinter zwei verschlossenen Türen und waren auch im Keller noch angeschlossen, geklaut. Wenn ich da bei EK oder selbst hier im Bikemarkt ständig auf Verbrecherjagt gewesen wäre, hätte es mich viel wertvolle Zeit gekostet, die ich dann doch lieber anders genutzt habe - einfach abhaken und weitermachen, vor allem wenn Dir durch die Aktion kein Schaden entstanden ist.


----------



## Detritus667 (11. Juli 2022)

Attitudus schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist das nur die Standard-Regelung. Ich jedenfalls verstehe §276 Abs. 1 dahingehend, daß man individuell auch vereinbaren kann, daß der Verkäufer für mehr haftet als für Fahrlässigkeit und Vorsatz. Damit läßt sich dieser Nebensatz in §280 außer Kraft setzen?



Leicht OT:

Im Grunde haben wir in DE Vertragsautonomie, d.h. theoretisch kannst Du mit der anderen Partei vereinbaren was Du willst, solange es nicht "sittenwidrig" ist bzw. eine der Parteien durch die Vereinbarung über Gebühr benachteiligt wird. 

Es wäre also (theoretisch) denkbar zu vereinbaren, dass der VK auf dem Weg zur Post eine rote Clownsnase tragen muss. 

Die Vorschriften aus dem BGB / HGB etc. greifen (erst) immer dann wenn die Partien nichts abweichendes vereinbart haben. In wie weit man die Haftung des VK dahingehend erweitern kann, dass er auch für einen Sturz über den Hund des Nachbar haftet halte ich zumindest für grenzwertig.

Was viele auch nicht auf dem Schirm haben:
Erfüllungsort bei EK ist regelmäßig der Ort des VK (Abholung) - wenn der Käufer hier die Ware zugesendet haben möchte, dann ist es ein sog. "Versendungskauf" bei dem die Gefahr für Beschädigung und / oder Verlust der Ware (ja auch bei versichertem Versand) mit der Abgabe des Pakets bei der Post auf den Käufer übergeht. 

Nun hat aber i.d.R. der VK den Beförderungsvertrag mit dem Transporteur (DL) geschlossen, d.h. im Schadenfall hat erstmal nur er einen Anspruch gegenüber dem DL aber nicht der geschädigte Käufer.
Insofern ist man hier auf die Mitarbeit des VK angewiesen, der aber streng genommen seiner Leistungspflicht mit der Abgabe der Ware bei der Post schon nachgekommen ist.

Könnte man dadurch lösen, dass der Käufer die Paketmarke kauft und dem VK zusendet...

Oder man bindet sich ein Klavier ans Bein um festzustellen wie schwer Musik sein kann und lebt einfach mit dem Umstand, dass das Leben nie ganz ohne Risiko ist - gerade wenn man auf EK unterwegs ist.

Auf EK sollte man keine elementaren (oder finanziell potentiell kritischen) Geschäfte tätigen, auch der EK interne "Käuferschutz" greift nicht ohne Grund nur bei Angeboten bis max. 1.000,- € Warenwert - die werden schon wissen warum!


----------



## Attitudus (11. Juli 2022)

Gut, daß Du das mit dem Versand-Risiko erwähnst. Ich hatte gestern eine Diskussion auf Reddit, in der ich genau dasselbe geschrieben habe. Ich biete bei meinen EK-Anzeigen jedenfalls immer ausschließlich versicherten Versand und übernehme freiwillig das Versandrisiko. Es macht mich viel seriöser in den Augen potentieller Käufer, hat mir bislang exakt null Arbeit beschert (im Privat-Bereich bisher jedes Paket angekommen), und ich habe aus anderen Bereichen gute Erfahrungen damit, die Kohle von DHL zu holen, falls doch einmal etwas verlorengeht.

Versichert zu versenden und das Versandrisiko beim Käufer zu belassen ist nach meiner persönlichen Ansicht sinnlos. Auf Reddit hat auch jemand den Vorschlag gemacht, den Käufer die Versandmarke kaufen / erstellen zu lassen und dann diese zu nutzen. Das halte ich auch für nicht ganz zielführend:

Es bremst auf jeden Fall den Prozeß und bringt den Käufer zum erneuten Nachdenken. Da die Methode völlig unüblich ist, wird er eventuell vielleicht sogar abspringen und (unbegründet) irgendeine neue Betrugsmasche vermuten. Beides ist das Letzte, was ich als Verkäufer möchte.

Wie ich es auch drehe und wende: Für seriöse Verkäufer kann ich keinen Nachteil sehen, wenn sie freiwillig das Versandrisiko bei versichertem Versand übernehmen. Ich als Verkäufer habe damit jedenfalls nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.

Wenn ich Käufer war und der Verkäufer versicherten Versand angeboten hat, dann habe ich immer darauf bestanden, daß er das Versandrisiko übernimmt. In fast 100% der Fälle hat der Verkäufer eingesehen, daß das die schnellste und sinnvollste Lösung für alle Beteiligten ist. Mit den paar Sturköpfen, die keiner logischen Argumentation zugänglich waren, habe ich den Kontakt dann eben abgebrochen.

Auf eBay-Auktionen habe ich das ebenso gehandhabt. Davon habe ich mich allerdings in der letzten Woche aus anderen Gründen verabschiedet.


----------



## Deleted 562659 (11. Juli 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Also wenn mir das als Verkäufer so passieren würde, dass mir dann quasi jemand unterstellt, dass das Rad geklaut sein könnte - ohne es, oder mich gesehen zu haben, würde ich das genauso machen.


Mal so aus Interesse.
Wenn ich dich und das Rad sehe, was bringt mir das im Bezug auf die Frage, ob du auch tatsächlich Eigentümer des Rades bist?
Und wie würdest du es empfinde wenn ich erst nach dem Eigentumsnachweis frage, nachdem ich dich gesehen habe?
Und warum würdest du es genauso machen, also behaupten du hättest das Rad an einen Bekannten verkauft, anstatt offen zu kommunizieren warum du das Rad nicht an den Interessenten verkaufen möchtest?


Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich geb doch nicht nem fremden per Mail die Rahmennummer haha, der war echt gut


Das ist ganz einfach. Ja, ich habe noch die Rechnung. Wenn Sie das Rad abholen übergebe ich das Rad mit der Rechnung. Das wäre zumindest eine normale Art der Kommunikation.


jadubbs schrieb:


> Von einigen Reaktionen bin hier im Forum bin ich schon überrascht.
> Da fühle ich mich angegriffen und denke, dass die Eltern bei der Erziehung was falsch gemacht haben ;-)


Selten wurde das so deutlich wie in diesem Thema.


----------



## Deleted 289649 (11. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Dann gibt es immer noch den 275 BGB - wir reden bei gebrauchten Artikeln immer noch über eine Stück und keine Gattungsschuld.
> 
> „Auf dem Weg zur Post läuft der Hund des Nachbar dem VK zwischen die Beine und er kommt zu Fall. Die chinesische Ming-Vase die  der Käufer für 5,-€ erworben hatte geht dabei zu Bruch…“
> 
> ...


Naja

Jemand fragt nach einer Rechnung, das ist vollkommen legitim, das sollte ja kein problem darstellen der einem Kauf im Wege steht..


----------



## Basti138 (11. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Mal so aus Interesse.
> Wenn ich dich und das Rad sehe, was bringt mir das im Bezug auf die Frage, ob du auch tatsächlich Eigentümer des Rades bist?
> Und wie würdest du es empfinde wenn ich erst nach dem Eigentumsnachweis frage, nachdem ich dich gesehen habe?
> Und warum würdest du es genauso machen, also behaupten du hättest das Rad an einen Bekannten verkauft, anstatt offen zu kommunizieren warum du das Rad nicht an den Interessenten verkaufen möchtest?
> ...


Es geht darum, dass ich einem Fremden niemals die Nummer geben würde.
Ne Rechnung mit Rahmennummer - dann musst du aber auch wieder fragen, ob die echt ist.

Ich bin der Verkäufer und ich bestimme, wie das läuft. Wenn dir das nicht passt, gehe woanders hin.
Habe schon zu viel Negatives seitens der Käufer erlebt.  Bleibts halt stehen.


----------



## Detritus667 (11. Juli 2022)

beik0r schrieb:


> Naja
> 
> Jemand fragt nach einer Rechnung, das ist vollkommen legitim, das sollte ja kein problem darstellen der einem Kauf im Wege steht..



Wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es heraus - eine freundliche Frage ob ggf. noch eine RE vorhanden ist ist eine Sache - ein "Gib RE und Rahmennummer, mir ist so ein Teil nämlich mal geklaut worden" eine ganz andere.

Auch wenn es vom TE ggf. gar nicht so gemeint gewesen ist - entscheidet ist wie die Botschaft beim Empfänger ankommt. Und ja - mit dem Wortlaut des TE wäre auch er bei mir als Käufer raus gewesen, da hier sonst noch potentielle Probleme auftauchen können die man mit anderen Interessenten nicht hat.

Und solange man sich nicht auf irgendeinem Parkplatz im Nirgendwo trifft sondern der potentielle Käufer zu mir nach Hause kommt: 

Er kennt dann die Adresse - was er danach mit der Rahmennummer macht ist mir herzlich egal. Oder nutzt Du bei Bargeldzahlung vor den Augen des Käufers den Marker um zu überprüfen ob die Kohle auch nicht gefälscht ist? Ne oder? (Bzw. wenn dann macht man das auf deutlich diskreterem Weg.)


----------



## rogerdubois (11. Juli 2022)

beik0r schrieb:


> Jemand fragt nach einer Rechnung, das ist vollkommen legitim, das sollte ja kein problem darstellen der einem Kauf im Wege steht..



Legitim ist das nicht wirklich. Die Rechnung ist der private Beleg, der einzig mit dem Kauf des ursprünglichen Verkäufers vs. des aktuellen Besitzers zu tun hat.

Weder bringt einem neuen Käufer die Rechnung irgendwas noch geht sie ihn überhaupt etwas an, da er nicht als Vertragspartei da drin steht.

Die landläufige Forderung von potentiellen Käufern nach Belegen, die ihnen nicht zustehen, ist entweder Unwissenheit geschuldet weil das andere auch so machen. Oder dient von vornherein nur dem Drücken des Kaufpreises (uhhh ich kontrolliere ob deine Rechnung auch gut aussieht, nicht das da was nicht stimmt.. hat zwar nix mit mir zu tun, aber nehme jedes Argument das ich kriegen kann um dir ein seltsames Gefühl zu machen).

Ich würde generell nicht empfehlen Käufern original Rechnungen zu geben, die eigentlich als Nachweis des vorherigen Kaufs dort bleiben sollten wo sie hingehören. Die ist dann nämlich "weg". Leuten, die sowas ernsthaft fordern, fehlen vollkommen die kaufmännischen Basics. Und wie gesagt, es bringt halt überhaupt nichts.

Wenn sich jemand Sorgen um Echtheit oder Diebstahl macht, kann man ja eine Kopie geben. Sollte aber ganz klar als solche erkennbar sein.


----------



## Detritus667 (11. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand Sorgen um Echtheit oder Diebstahl macht, kann man ja eine Kopie geben. Sollte aber ganz klar als solche erkennbar sein.



So sieht das aus. Ein Käufer eines Kinderrads wollte gern eine RE, weil der Laden im Ort nur "eigene" Räder zur Reparatur annimmt - gut müssten die auch über die Rahmennummer sehen können, aber egal.

In dem Fall hat er eine teilgeschwärzte Kopie bekommen - sollte für den Shop reichen und die sonstigen Daten die da drinstehen gehen keinen was an. (Sonst steht irgendwann noch mal ein wütender Drittkäufer vor der Tür oder so...)


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Legitim ist das nicht wirklich. Die Rechnung ist der private Beleg, der einzig mit dem Kauf des ursprünglichen Verkäufers vs. des aktuellen Besitzers zu tun hat.
> 
> Weder bringt einem neuen Käufer die Rechnung irgendwas noch geht sie ihn überhaupt etwas an, da er nicht als Vertragspartei da drin steht.
> 
> ...



Und wie ist das dann mit noch geltenden Gewährleistungs-/Garantieansprüchen? Gelten die dann generell nur für den Erst-und Rechnungsbesitzer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlterFinne (11. Juli 2022)

Gewährleistung sollte vom Besitzerwechsel unberührt bleiben, Garantie hängt vom Hersteller ab. Bin ich der Meinung, bin kein Jurist


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2022)

AlterFinne schrieb:


> Gewährleistung sollte vom Besitzerwechsel unberührt bleiben, Garantie hängt vom Hersteller ab. Bin ich der Meinung, bin kein Jurist



Wenn ich als Zweitbesitzer keine Rechnung habe aber es bestünde noch Garantie und der gekaufte Artikel ist gerade mal 2 Monate alt, habe ich dann die A-Karte? Wie weise ich dann beim Hersteller das Kaufdatum nach? 



Detritus667 schrieb:


> In dem Fall hat er eine teilgeschwärzte Kopie bekommen - sollte für den Shop reichen und die sonstigen Daten die da drinstehen gehen keinen was an.



Dann wäre das ja wenigstens eine Option und demnach, in meinem Verständnis, doch legitim, nach einer Rechnung zu fragen, natürlich ohne dabei einen Anspruch darauf zu haben.


----------



## rogerdubois (11. Juli 2022)

Gewährleistung gilt vertraglich von gewerblichem (!) Verkäufer zu Käufer und wird nicht weitergegeben. Der Gebrauchtkäufer kann was mit dem Verkäufer ausmachen, aber idR erfolgt Gebrauchtkauf "wie besehen" unter Ausschluss von Gewährleistung.

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers über die Gewährleistung hinaus. Die kann er gestalten wie er will. Oft wird sie an den Erstkäufer gebunden und ist nicht übertragbar. Kann der Hersteller aber auch anders handhaben.

Wenn man gebraucht etwas kauft, das sich innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung des Verkäufers befindet, sollte man bei teuren Sachen vielleicht was vereinbaren. Für den Fall das nach den ersten 12 Monaten (neu ab 01.01.2022) ein Schaden eintritt, der nachweisbar bei Auslieferung schon vorhanden war (dann greifen die 24 Monate), kann der Erstkäufer das regulieren mit dem Händler. Und es wäre natürlich cool wenn er das für den Zweitkäufer auch tut. Muss man sich halt vorher drüber unterhalten wie sowas dann abläuft.

Der Zweitkäufer hat jedenfalls keine Gewährleistungsansprüche an den Händler, ganz egal ob mit Rechnung, ohne oder Kopie oder sonstwas. Es sei denn der Händler gibt schriftlich etwas das er dem Zweitkäufer einsteht, was so gut wie nie vorkommen dürfte.

Dann gibts noch die Spezis, die wollen allen ernstes das ein Verkäufer die Rechnung auf den Gebrauchtkäufer umschreiben lässt beim Händler. Einen buchhalterischen Beleg nachträglich auf wen anders umschreiben.. bestenfalls in dem ganz kleinen Zeitfenster möglich, wo der Beleg noch nicht die Buchhaltung des Händlers passiert hat. Einmal steuerrelevant gescannt geht da nichts mehr bzw. wäre nicht legal.


----------



## Detritus667 (11. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Für den Fall das nach den ersten 6 Monaten ein Schaden eintritt, der nachweisbar bei Auslieferung schon vorhanden war (dann greifen die 24 Monate), kann der Erstkäufer das regulieren mit dem Händler.



Ergänzung:
Seit dem 01.01.2022 ist die Frist zur "Beweislastumkehr" von 6 auf 12 Monate verlängert worden - tritt ein Schaden in den ersten 12 Monaten auf wird also zunächst davon ausgegangen, dass er bereits im Zeitpunkt der Übergabe vorlag. Es steht dem VK frei hier das Gegenteil zu beweisen.


----------



## rogerdubois (11. Juli 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> So sieht das aus. Ein Käufer eines Kinderrads wollte gern eine RE, weil der Laden im Ort nur "eigene" Räder zur Reparatur annimmt - gut müssten die auch über die Rahmennummer sehen können, aber egal.
> In dem Fall hat er eine teilgeschwärzte Kopie bekommen - sollte für den Shop reichen und die sonstigen Daten die da drinstehen gehen keinen was an. (Sonst steht irgendwann noch mal ein wütender Drittkäufer vor der Tür oder so...)



Das ist ein gutes Beispiel. Machen ja einige Händler so, das sie eigene Verkäufe vorziehen bei Werkstattleistungen oder überhaupt keine Fremd-Bikes nehmen. 

In so einem Fall kann man eine Duplikat-Rechnung geben und/oder schwärzen was man nicht schriftlich anderswo verewigt haben will.


----------



## Attitudus (11. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Einmal steuerrelevant gescannt geht da nichts mehr bzw. wäre nicht legal.


Naja, nicht ganz. Ordnungsgemäße Buchhaltung bedeutet nicht, daß ein Vorgang sofort und endgültig abgeschlossen werden muß. Bei der Buchhaltung passieren genauso viele Fehler wie anderswo, und das nicht korrigieren zu können, wäre Wahnsinn.

Ordnungsgemäße Buchhaltung bedeutet deshalb im Wesentlichen, daß einmal erzeugte Buchungen und Dokumente nachträglich nicht gelöscht oder geändert werden dürfen. Man darf (und muß manchmal) bei entsprechenden Anlässen aber durchaus Buchungen oder Dokumente als ungültig kennzeichnen (bzw. rückgängig machen) und entsprechende neue Buchungen und Dokumente erzeugen. Wichtig ist dabei, daß jeder Schritt lückenlos aufgezeichnet wird und hinterher weder geändert noch gelöscht werden kann, d.h. wenn Du bei einer Buchung drei Mal einen Fehler machst und das jeweils einen Monat später merkst, hast Du eben die drei fehlerhaften Buchungen zusammen mit deren Stornierungen in der Historie des Vorgangs.

Als Verkäufer eine Rechnung nachträglich umzuschreiben geht also schon einmal tatsächlich nicht. Aber auch die an sich saubere Methode (nämlich nachvollziehbar die alte Rechnung zu stornieren und eine neue zu erzeugen) ist in diesem Fall nicht korrekt: Die Rechnung muß die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse wiedergeben, und die sind nun einmal so, daß der erste Käufer vom Aussteller der Rechnung gekauft hat und nicht der zweite.


----------



## Deleted 562659 (11. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand Sorgen um Echtheit oder Diebstahl macht, kann man ja eine Kopie geben. Sollte aber ganz klar als solche erkennbar sein.


Mit diesem letzten Satz hast du alles hast du völlig Recht, aber auch alles was du vorher geschrieben hast ad absurdum geführt. Denn NUR genau darum ging es von Anfang an. Um nichts anderes. Ich denke, der TE wäre damit zufrieden gewesen. Ich vermute aber, der Anbieter hatte keine. Warum wohl? Die Frage wird unbeantwortet bleiben, ist aber durchaus berechtigt.

Im Übrigen, und es erstaunt mich zutiefst das dies in diesem Forum völlig unbekannt zu sein scheint, empfiehlt die Polizei ausdrücklich beim privaten Kauf von Fahrrädern, sich den Eigentumsnachweis zeigen zu lassen.


rogerdubois schrieb:


> Weder bringt einem neuen Käufer die Rechnung irgendwas noch geht sie ihn überhaupt etwas an, da er nicht als Vertragspartei da drin steht.


Es werden in Deutschland jedes Jahr über 200.000 Fahrräder gestohlen. Ein Fahrrad ohne Eigentumsnachweis zu kaufen, wäre wirklich dämlich.


----------



## rogerdubois (11. Juli 2022)

MrL schrieb:


> Mit diesem letzten Satz hast du alles hast du völlig Recht, aber auch alles was du vorher geschrieben hast ad absurdum geführt. Denn NUR genau darum ging es von Anfang an. Um nichts anderes. Ich denke, der TE wäre damit zufrieden gewesen. Ich vermute aber, der Anbieter hatte keine. Warum wohl? Die Frage wird unbeantwortet bleiben, ist aber durchaus berechtigt.
> 
> Im Übrigen, und es erstaunt mich zutiefst das dies in diesem Forum völlig unbekannt zu sein scheint, empfiehlt die Polizei ausdrücklich beim privaten Kauf von Fahrrädern, sich den Eigentumsnachweis zeigen zu lassen.



Ich hab mich eher auf die pauschale Forderung bezogen, bei Gebrauchtkauf die original Rechnung vom Verkäufer zu fordern und es ernsthaft als Mangel ins Feld zu führen, wenn man diese nicht mitgeliefert bekommt. 

Das begegnet einem andauernd wenn man im Netz viel handelt. Und außer Preis drücken oder nachmachen was andere tun ohne zu wissen warum - ist da so gut wie nie ein Grund dahinter. Aber viel Unwissen und falsche Annahmen.

Bei einem ganzen Rad von erheblichem Wert sich einen Nachweis zeigen zu lassen - klare Sache! Für den Erstbesitzer ja auch garkein Problem.


----------



## robzo (11. Juli 2022)

Es ging hier nicht darum, ob man sich eine Rechnung zeigen lassen soll/muss/kann/darf, wenn man ein gebrauchtes Rad von privat kauft.
Sicherlich ist das empfehlenswert.

Die Grundaussage des TE war, dass in einem für ihn engen (tatsächlich nicht gegebenen) zeitlichem Zusammenhang mit seiner Frage nach der Rechnung, das Rad an jemand anderen verkauft wurde. Für den TE war das ein deutlicher Hinweis, dass es sich um ein gestohlenes Rad handeln könnte.

Tatsächlich ist aber überhaupt nicht bekannt, ob der Verkauf etwas mit der Nachfrage zu tun hat, geschweige denn, ob es eine Rechnung gab oder nicht.

Hier wurde nur spontan in Richtung Betrug/Diebstahl spekuliert, ohne wirklich dafür Belege zu haben.

Alles weitere, was sich hier an Vermutungen und Rechtsbelehrungen ergeben hat, steht in keinem wirklichen Zusammenhang mit dem geschilderten Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jigsor (11. Juli 2022)

Jedenfalls wissen jetzt viele hier mit wem und wo sie besser keine Geschäfte machen.

Meine Güte...

Mfg


----------



## Basti138 (11. Juli 2022)

Letzter Verkauf von mir - das heißt Versuch:
Inseriert für 1000. Wurde vom Verkäufer ohne Besichtigung auf 800 runtergehandelt.
Dann hat gefragt, ob wir 500 machen.
Dann hab ich ihm geschrieben, dass ich ihm das Bike nicht verkaufe.
Auch nicht für 800?
Nein.
Warum?
Weil ich nicht mag.

Zwei Tage später:
Verkaufst du das Bike denn nun oder nicht, es ist immer noch inseriert...
=> Ich verkaufe es schon noch. Aber halt dir nicht.


----------



## MFRider (13. Juli 2022)

Ich finde es auch interessant hier noch einen in China ansässigen Handler für Fahrradketten   angeführt wird und daß man sich darüber aufregt, wahrscheinlich best Price very original , wenn ich zum Beispiel am Urlaubsort in einen Elektronikladen der von Chinesen oder Inder betrieben wird um Markenware zu kaufen brauche ich mich nicht nicht zu wundern und ich glaube es ist verständlich was ich meine
Kaufe ich eine Fahrradkette gehe ich zum Händler oder bestelle im Internet bei den bekannten Händler suche ich aber nach best Price im Internet passiert es sehr wahrscheinlich daß ich bei Fake Ware lande anders zu glauben es wäre naiv.
Es ist schade daß dir dein Bike geklaut wurde das tut mir wirklich leid, aber nach so eine Kommunikation das du geschildert hast zu glauben der VK wäre ein Betrüger ist weit hergeholt und nicht sehr wahrscheinlich, man könnte so auch alles mögliche allen möglichen Menschen vorwerfen. so würde ich aber nicht durchs Leben wollen.
Ich denke es ist auch deinem Schmerz über den Verlust deines Bikes geschuldet und das kann ich verstehen aber Betrug ist mit den Indizien möglich allerdings nicht sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## William Foster (16. Juli 2022)

MFRider schrieb:


> ich glaube es ist verständlich was ich meine


Nö.


----------



## Ballonwiese (21. Juli 2022)

rogerdubois schrieb:


> Kann ja eine Notlüge sein weil er auf das mit Rechnung und Rahmennummer keine Lust hat. Dafür kann ich mir auch einige legitime Gründe vorstellen.


Als ich mein altes und natürlich ehrlich gekauftes Cyclocross verkaufen wollte, ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein seriöser CUBE-Händler vor Ort mir beim Kauf eine Rechnung mit einer falschen Rahmennummer mitgegeben hat.

Ich bin dann also 4 Jahre nach dem Kauf mit der Vermutung, dass die Rahmennummer von zwei gleichen Rädern vertauscht wurde, zu ihm, um das vor dem Weiterverkauf aufzuklären. Er konnte mir aber leider nicht mehr weiterhelfen und mir entsprechend keine neue Rechnung mit der richtigen Rahmennummer ausstellen.

Ich war damals auch froh einen Käufer gefunden zu haben, der für ein 700€ Rad keine Rechnung angefragt hat. Seitdem kontrolliere ich auf den Rechnungen der Händler direkt die Rahmennummern.


----------



## Basti138 (21. Juli 2022)

Was sicher auch nicht selten vorkommt, dass die Nummern schlecht lesbar sind, weil sie überlackiert sind.
Aus ner 6 wird ne 8 usw.
Und dann gibts die Nummer zwei Mal.
Wenn das andere geklaut gemeldet wurde, haste Ärger, obwohl du ne Rechnung hast.

Oder dass zwei Nummern eingeschlagen sind. Eie davon ist eine fortlaufende Nummer, die andere ist vom Hersteller. Und nur eine wird notiert.

Was aber auch passierten kann:
Ein Bekannter, ehem Kollege hat zwei Kinder. Die haben gleiche Bikes mit gleichen Nummern.
Beide sehr gut gut lesbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (28. Juli 2022)

Bei meinem alten Canyon FRX hatte mir der private Verkäufer eine Rechnung von dem Nachfolgemodell mitgegegben. Hatte mich gar nicht interessiert weil die Garantie sowieso nur für den Erstkäufer gilt. Das ist wohl bei so ziemlich allen Herstellern so.

Oder hatte mal vor Ewigkeiten ne Boxxer in ziemlich angeranzten Zustand gekauft, Treffen war vorm Supermarkt und Tage danach war das Verkäuferkonto auf einmal weg. Wo die wohl her war...


----------

